# Tall Pines Retriever Club



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Both the Open and Q are at Bruce Hall's Pinetree Farm on Highway 308. The Am will be at Tom Strickland's Beacer Run Farm on Gosa Road. The Derby will likely be at Bruce Hall's place.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

3,5,6,7,8,12,13,15,17,19,21,22,25,26,28,29,30,
31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,47,48,49,50

35 Total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying results. 

1st-2 Arington
2nd-21 Troy
3rd-6 Lee
4th-4 Arington
RJ-13 Mills
Jams-10 Peters


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB
3,5,6.12.15.17.19.21.25.26.28,29,31,34,35,38,39, 40,42,44,45,49
22 Dog start at 10 AM Pinetree North


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WM
6,12,15,17,19,28,29,35,38,40,42,44,45

Ant to LB
2,7,9,10,12,14,19,26,27,30,31,32,35,36,37,38,41


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

AM to LB; 2,7,9,10,12,14,19,26,27,30,31,32,35,36,37,38,41
17 total


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Any news from the derby?


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

captainjack said:


> Any news from the derby?


Word is six back to the fourth. I don't have all of the numbers.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt. To WB
7,9,19,26,27,32,35,36,41


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby placements. 

1st-Clooney - Rita Jones
2nd-Bee - Jason Baker
3rd-Harjo - Bubba Joiner
4th-Sass - Brad Arington
RJ-Bond - Jason Baker
Jam-Bo - Bill Goldstein


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Open placements

1st 44
2nd 42
3rd 38
4th 45
RJ 16
Jams 6 12 17 19 28 29 35 40


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st -#44 Dolly O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd -#42 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall
3rd -#38 Grizzly H/Lynn Troy O/Bob & Jen Stanton
4th -#45 Hottie H/Lynn Troy O/Rose & Chuck Meyer

RJ -#15 Reef H/Jason Baker O/Stanley Hurd

Jams 6 12 17 19 28 29 35 40
Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

9,19,26,32,35,36

6 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-# 19 Genet O/H Bill Barstow
2nd-#36 Yaz O/H Steve O'Connell
3rd-#9 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall
4th-#35 Whopper O/H Ken Neil

RJ -#26 Luke O/H Kathy Folsom
Jam- #32 Coal O/H Robert Elias

Congrats to All !!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats to all. Thanks to all the handlers for coming down. 

Congrats to Bill Barstow for qualifying Genet.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Bill and Genet!!! And to the rest of y'all, too!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Hottie power...congrats Lynn, Rose and Chuck...see what you started Chuck?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken and Brenda, on Dolly's WIN, and qualifying for the National Amateur! I know from a very reputable source that this win brings a total of six Windy babies going to the 2015 National Amateur! That's amazing!!!What a MAMA!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Go Windy Babies!!!


----------

